# California Wine Juice



## davewaz (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Gents, when does the Californian Grapes and juice typicaly go for sale in the Northeast?


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2011)

September/October
Do you have a supplier?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 8, 2011)

California and Italian both come in at the same time. See attached list 

View attachment Copy of LuvaBellaFallJuices_California.pdf


----------



## davewaz (Jul 9, 2011)

After posting I looked into it, and found 2 local business around Albany NY that bring in grapes and juice from Cali, Pede Bros and Ryan's produce. Neither had prices on their website, looks like I'll be making some phone calls on Monday.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2011)

davewaz said:


> After posting I looked into it, and found 2 local business around Albany NY that bring in grapes and juice from Cali, Pede Bros and Ryan's produce. Neither had prices on their website, looks like I'll be making some phone calls on Monday.



Dave, I doubt they'll be able to give you a price yet. The list I posted is from last year. Usually as soon as they get the information from their supplier they immediately post it or email it to there customers as it all has to be pre ordered. But yes, call them and get on their email list.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree w/ Dan.
Pricing is not set yet. Doubt it will be ready much before Sept.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, it appears that it will be in the same range as Chilean products according to your list from last year. Just thinking about what i want to do next. I have 4 Carboys, all bulk aging right now, I have one with a skeeter pee in it which I will be bottling next weekend. I was thinking whether or not I should wait for the Cali juice or do a cheap wine kit, money is a bit tight lately.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2011)

Save your money and put it away for the California wine. The price is right.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2011)

Ditto. 
Now if you are gonna get 2 buckets of the same juice I would get a lug of the same grapes. Add this for more tannin and body.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys, will do. Guess I can spend my time researching what i varietals I want to put in these 4 carboys when the California juice becomes availible.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2011)

Simple;
Get what YOU l to drink.


----------



## jacksmith (Jul 14, 2011)

davewaz said:


> After posting I looked into it, and found 2 local business around Albany NY that bring in grapes and juice from Cali, Pede Bros and Ryan's produce. Neither had prices on their website, looks like I'll be making some phone calls on Monday.



Albany is about two hours from Hartford, which is where M&M is. I've heard that M&M offers some of the best grapes available on this coast; I'd imagine their juice follows suit. If you don't mind a little drive, you might want to look into them.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Jack, I think I am gonna stay around here this year, but in the future I might make the trip. There a couple of world class pizza places on the route I've been wanting to try, i'll probably make a day of it.


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 14, 2011)

jacksmith said:


> Albany is about two hours from Hartford, which is where M&M is. I've heard that M&M offers some of the best grapes available on this coast; I'd imagine their juice follows suit. If you don't mind a little drive, you might want to look into them.



I'm 20 minutes away from M&M. I'm going to try some juice from them this fall. I got some Chilean grapes from them so I have to see how that turns out in the next month or so before going the grape route again. 

There is also another one right next door to them (same building). They have bottles for $1 each for regular green Bordeaux style.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jul 23, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Save your money and put it away for the California wine. The price is right.



You will find that the price of a juice pail is about $10-$25 cheaper than most Vintner Reserve kits and muey grande better quality.


----------

